# Webmail Interface



## aKraus (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes Webmail Interface, dass mir ermöglicht, mit einem POP Account mehrere E-Mail Adressen zu verwalten (auch mehrere für Domains), Mailinglisten anzulegen und über einen WYSIWYG Editor verfügt. Optimal wäre, wenn dieses Interface Open Source ist.

Leider konnte ich keines finden, welches sämtliche Vorausetzungen erfüllt. Kann mir jemand ein Tool empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## kalle123456 (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

hast du dir schon mal round cube angeschaut? Es ist Open Source und im Forum findest du viele Plugins, oder du programmierst sie selber.

Gruss


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. September 2008)

Es gäbe da noch IMP bzw. DIMP vom Horde Project. Für Mailinglisten wirst du dir aber wohl was externes Suchen müssen.


----------



## kalle123456 (9. September 2008)

SCALIX Community Edition, wäre in den Fall die eierlegende Vollmilchsau . Bisschen schwierig zu installieren, aber wenn du Hilfe brauchst, ich habe es gerade erfolgreich auf einen Debian am laufen.

Gruss


----------



## Navy (10. September 2008)

Wenn wir bei Groupware sind, dann ist egroupware auch eine (quelloffene und nebenwirkungsfreie) Variante die einfach zu adminstrieren ist.


----------



## aKraus (11. September 2008)

Das Roundcube finde ich recht gut, installiert - läuft. Perfekt....

... naja, fast. Ich kann leider keine automatischen Weiterleitungen / keine Mail Regeln einrichten. Außerdem habe ich das Problem, dass ich keine Mail Administration (anlegen neuer Benutzer, Mailinglisten) damit betreiben kann. 

Kennt jemand gute Plugins dafür?


----------

